# Target for Field archery.



## JAVI (Jun 19, 2003)

Pacific Bow Butts are working very well for our club..


----------



## X-Ray (Apr 3, 2004)

*ttt*

thanks, 
any one else?


----------



## pyandbc (Dec 18, 2003)

How about hay bails


----------



## X-Ray (Apr 3, 2004)

*ttt*

only if I can use your arrows!


----------



## badgerpro (Aug 12, 2005)

*Shrink Wrap Bails*

We have been using a shrink wrap bail that has been working pretty well. There are a few companys that are making them for target use and there are a few around if you know where to look that you can get them for no cost, they are scrap to them and have to pay to get rid of them. They are usually happy if someone will take them away at no cost to the company. 

They do break down some with UV but are easy to repair. Fill the shot up areas with more shrink wrap, more wrap around the outside and you are all set to shoot some more. Also this is a much better use of the material that sending it to the landfill where is is going to take decades to decompose.

BP


----------



## X-Ray (Apr 3, 2004)

*ttt*

I will see about getting some. they have to be better than the ones we are using.


----------



## Jbird (May 21, 2002)

*Shrink Wrap Bales*

There are a few of those at Watkins Glen that are so old that the have some kind of green goo growing in them that I think could be used in Iraq for chemical warfare.


----------



## archerycharlie (Nov 4, 2002)

We have used cardboard for years at our club. I have even taken cardboard and stacked it flat and put a cement block on top and shot it from 20feet to 80 yards and no pass throughs.

Go to McDonalds and ask them for the cardboard boxes that they toss in the dumpster as they will work fine and you can band them togeather if you want.

One of the indoor clubs i shoot at uses the wall board also and it sticks to some of the arrows so just rub some soap or arrow slick on them and it woin't stick any more. AC


----------



## soonerboy (Sep 6, 2004)

Ray, quit being soooo cheap. Buy a set of Spider Web targets.
PS: I get one free for coming up with the idea.
See you on Sunday.


----------



## Rchr (Jul 3, 2003)

*Idea*

You can do this with sound board also. 

I have a cardboard target and I sandwiched some carpet in the middle. My target has about 15 inches of cardboard on top and about another 15" on the bottom, sandwiched in between is about 8" of carpet (I will probably put another 4" of carpet later on). That is where I put the center of the target faces and it works out great. The carpet stops the arrows really well (about 8"-12" of penetration)and they pull out very easily. 
I cut the carpet to the same dimensions as my cardboard. 
If you are using soundboard already you just need to look for some one that is throwing away an old carpet and take it off their hands.

Rchr


----------



## JohnR (Apr 5, 2007)

*Target butts*

Pacific Bow Butts by Karl Plato:wink:

1-877-642-4989
www.pbbts.com
[email protected]


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

Old carpet cut in 16" X 48" strips. Stacked and compressed. Very cheap, will withstand weather that cardboard won't. No crap to get on your arrows and will last a really long time. And it ain't hard to find.


----------

